
Shinobi: Open Source CCTV and NVR - based2
https://shinobi.video/
======
based2
via [https://linuxfr.org/news/presentation-de-shinobicctv-
communi...](https://linuxfr.org/news/presentation-de-shinobicctv-community-
edition)

